# D2 Rerolln



## Magickevin (28. Juni 2008)

Seid ihr es Leid immer und immer wieder eine Gruppe für innis zu suchen oder euch wie ein bekloppter durch die gegend zu rennen und Quest zu machen sei es in WoW AoC oder sonst wo, daher wollt ich fragen 

Wer hat lust noch einmal von neuen anzufangen? also D2+LoD sollte vorhanden sein um einfach nocheinmal das alte Feeling aufkommen zu lassen wer die Lust und die Zeit aufbringen kann schreibt es einfach rein und wir legen denn Zeiten fest am Besten wir sind 8 Leute also Schreibt es rein und lasst uns Diablo Mephisto und Baal den Arsch Versohlen


----------



## Geige (28. Juni 2008)

ich hätte eventuäll lust
aber ich hab die nächsten 2 wochen ca keine zeit
wenn du (ihr) solange warten könnt
wäre ich mit einer assasine oder einem necro dabei!


----------



## Erwingracey (29. Juni 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> ich hätte eventuäll lust
> aber ich hab die nächsten 2 wochen ca keine zeit
> wenn du (ihr) solange warten könnt
> wäre ich mit einer assasine oder einem necro dabei!



Wär auch dabei, habt ihr/du näheres geplant?


----------



## Magickevin (29. Juni 2008)

Immoment ist noch nichts geplant da wir erst 2 bzw mit dir 3 ich hatte halt gedacht das wir insgesamt 8 Leute sind also fehlen noch ein paar


----------



## me0w (29. Juni 2008)

wir haben schon längst angefangen^^


----------



## Lord Malador von Harogath (29. Juni 2008)

ich hab auch grad mal mein D2 + LoD wieder rausgekramt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das macht auch echt mal wieder spass , ich würd dann auch mal mitkommen mit einem druiden.
schreibt mir dann mal eure namen. ich heiss dann Malador  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis dann , man list sich :]


----------



## Rapdef723 (29. Juni 2008)

Ich habs seit 3 Jahren daheim rumliegen und hab nach 10 Min wieder aufgehört, wegen der Grafik... vielleicht wage ich mich noch mal dran und schick dir dann ne PM. 

Ach ja ich hab nur Classic D2, ohne lod.

Gruss Rap


----------



## Scarloc. (29. Juni 2008)

Bei D2 gehts doch nicht um die Grafik... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab meins leider nicht mehr da, is bei nem Freund irgendwann mal verschwunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann also nicht helfen


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2008)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Seid ihr es Leid immer und immer wieder eine Gruppe für innis zu suchen oder euch wie ein bekloppter durch die gegend zu rennen und Quest zu machen sei es in WoW AoC oder sonst wo, daher wollt ich fragen
> 
> Wer hat lust noch einmal von neuen anzufangen? also D2+LoD sollte vorhanden sein um einfach nocheinmal das alte Feeling aufkommen zu lassen wer die Lust und die Zeit aufbringen kann schreibt es einfach rein und wir legen denn Zeiten fest am Besten wir sind 8 Leute also Schreibt es rein und lasst uns Diablo Mephisto und Baal den Arsch Versohlen


meine assassine wird euch zurseite stehn (vll wirds auch n barbar oder ne soc mal sehn was halt noch gebraucht wird)^^


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2008)

es is jetzt alles installiert und einsatzbereit schreibt mir mal ne PM was ihr noch braucht und wie ihr im Battle.net heißt dann komm ich


----------



## RAV88 (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo 


Würde gerne mitmachen


----------



## Chillrich (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

da heute mein Notebook abgeschmiert ist kann ich bis das Repariert ist eh kein wow zocken, deshalb würde ich gerne mit meinem alten PC bei euch mitmachen..Klasse weiß ich imo noch ned, weiteres ergibt sich^^


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2008)

Würde auch sehr gerne mitmachen ! Schreibt mir pls ne Pm wie ihr im battle.net heißt , wäre nett!

Edit: Hätte entweder Assasine oder Pala im Angebot Beide noch recht low lvl (assasine 1 , Pala 4 xD)

Edit nr 2: Kann auch was anderes nehmen xD Was ihr wollt


----------



## Nightroad (29. Juni 2008)

Scarloc. schrieb:


> Bei D2 gehts doch nicht um die Grafik...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also  die grafik ist für leute die sonst  gewohnt sind mit   grosser auflösung usw zu zocken manchmal ne katas.
ich zum bsp bekomem gern mal die augenweh  nur vom zuschauen

aber in 2 wochen  wage ich es auch nochmal 
hab nun  in kurzer zeit  zuviel stress


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (29. Juni 2008)

ich bin auch dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

barbar oder doch lieber totenbeschwörer ? ^^


----------



## Nosfertu (29. Juni 2008)

Wäre auch dabei, Barbar oder jede andere Klasse die gebraucht wird


----------



## EnCeLiS (29. Juni 2008)

Weiss nich ob ihr schon genug seid aber ich wäre auch gern dabei. Klasse is mir recht egal, ausser dem Druiden^^. Bei Bedarf einfach PM an mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philominator (29. Juni 2008)

ich hab ebend mit meiner stolzen zauberin namens philoh angefangn und bin echt erstaunt wie schnell und chillig man die ersten lvl im gegensatz zu wow macht... 3/4 jahr d2 pause oh man.... 

also ich wäre dabei, da die neue ladder ja auch gerade erst begonnen hat!


----------



## oneq (30. Juni 2008)

(Wer Probleme mit der Grafik hat... erst einmal auf 800*600 stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und dann im window-mode spielen. Also Rechtsklick auf die .exe -->Eigenschaften und dann in der "Ziel"-Zeile hinten ein " -w" einfügen, natürlich ohne die "". Sollte dann so aussehen: "D:\Spiele\Diablo II\Diablo II.exe" -w
Pusht meiner Meinung nach die Auflösung noch ein bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Philominator (30. Juni 2008)

lasst uns irgendnen channel aufmachen...


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

also wenn ihr noch was macht dann bitte PM an mich


----------



## Donmo (30. Juni 2008)

An mich bitte auch, werde einen Shockadin Pala machen, der lässt sich jetzt nach Ladderreset mMn vergleichsweise einfach gut equippen, sodass ich dann schnell auf nen guten Schadenswert komme.

also: *pp* ^^


----------



## Xaregoth (30. Juni 2008)

wäre aufjedenfall auch dabei, mich graust es zwar vor den öden Wüstengebieten aber bock hab ich wieder d2 zu zocken


----------



## Taikunsun (2. Juli 2008)

so habs auch wieder drauf und bin im b-net angemeldet wer zockt sonst noch alles


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> so habs auch wieder drauf und bin im b-net angemeldet wer zockt sonst noch alles


ich spiels mir der Mod Chaos Empire wer da auch dabei ist der soll sich mal über PM melden


----------



## Manitu2007 (2. Juli 2008)

bin auch dabei..einfach pm an mich un sagt mir den ingame namen dann komme ich mit


----------



## Philominator (2. Juli 2008)

meine zauberin is mitlerweile 45 und steht vor den ahnen (alptraum) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoranox (2. Juli 2008)

Wäre auch dabei...Klasse und name noch nich vorhanden aber ich bin innerhalb von einem tag 40 wenns nötig is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch sone sache die ich an diablo geliebt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kakaschi (3. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob ihr schon genung seit aber ich wär mit meinem Pala dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PM an mich wenn ihr noch wen braucht.


----------



## Balyndar (3. Juli 2008)

Solltet ihr noch nich angefangen haben, wäre auch dabei, eigentlich egal mit was hauptsache d2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ash1983 (4. Juli 2008)

Hab mir letzte Tage auch mal wieder nen Barb erstellt, inzwischen lvl 25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab hier mal n Auge drauf, hätte ggf. Lust auf n paar Baalruns auf Hell


----------



## DarkSephiroth (4. Juli 2008)

Huhu, kann man  da auch mitmachen, wenn man schon auf 88 ist? Hab mir ne Trapse gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wäre echt nice, wenn man eine Gemeinschaft findet. Im B-Net sind sonst nur die Trade Games offen und wenn man mal nen Baalrun etc sieht, ist der entweder schon voll, oder keiner mag porten oder laufen.


----------



## DieSchachtel (4. Juli 2008)

Wäre auch dabei, muss nur noch Installieren und dann würde ich mit nem fetten barbar euch unterstützen. D2+LoD versteht sich, ab lvl 1 ganz von vorne wieder.

PM an mich wenn wer noch leute sucht bis 8 Mann maximal.

mfg

schachtel


----------



## Lord Malador von Harogath (4. Juli 2008)

HuHu!
Wäre auch dabei mit einem der Chars unten in meiner Signatur oder ich mach mir einfach nen neuen^^
Schreibt mir dann einfach PM mit Ingame Namen!

MFG 

Lord Malador von Harrogath


----------



## Labam (4. Juli 2008)

wär evtl auch dabei installieren tue ich es später, und könnte dann ab übermorgen dabei sein klasse ist egal einfach was gebraucht wird

einfach per PM anschreiben


----------



## Fraze (4. Juli 2008)

joa ich hab gestern auch wieder mit nem kollegen angefangen^^
haben pala und necro lvl 14 sind grade am anfang von akt 2


----------



## SARodiRIEL (4. Juli 2008)

Jetzt versteh ich warum sich in den letzten Tagen nicht mehr soviele Kiddies auf den WoW Servern tummeln... D2 ist wieder angesagt! Find ich gut, wenn jetzt der Rest wieder zurück zu CS:S geht könnte aus WoW ja doch noch ein richtiges MMORPG werden... weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Labam (4. Juli 2008)

@SARodiRIEL


Grz mit diesem beitrag hast du dir den titel Opfer verdient.

Wir hoffen alle das dieser dir auch gefällt und du fortan weg von diesem topic bleibst.


----------



## Taikunsun (4. Juli 2008)

So hiho hab mir gerade nochmals nen neuen barbaren erstellt will nochmals alles von 0-99 zocken.
Wer dia zocken will dann von akt 1 to 5 kommt in das spiel buffedDE.

Charname is Rezo


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2008)

Hab irgendwie noch keine PM von euch bekommen... Wenn ihr etwas noch macht pls PM an mich mit euren Char namen und so (fange derzeit einen Barbaren an)


----------



## Nestril (4. Juli 2008)

Hab leider das Problem das mir die Game CD fehlt. hat jemand nen Rat? -.-


----------



## lavalampe (4. Juli 2008)

Nestril schrieb:


> Hab leider das Problem das mir die Game CD fehlt. hat jemand nen Rat? -.-



Geh nach http://eu.blizzard.com/store/ und erstelle dir einen Account. Geh dann in dein Konto und auf "Spiele", dann gibts eine Email-Bestätigung. Wenn alles erledigt ist wieder Konto/Spiele und Gamekey eingeben und Spiel downloaden. Die Spiele gehen dann ohne CD.


----------



## Magickevin (5. Juli 2008)

Da jetzt doch schon ziemlich viele anfragen gekommen sind und leider nur 8 insgesamt mitmachen können hätte ich einen Vorschlag zu machen:

Jeder der einen neuen Char anfängt schickt eine Pm an mich sobald 8 Leute voll sind werde ich sie mit meinen Chars 
(Barbar 75 oder so, Necro 85 uvm) rushen wer es will natürlich nur Teilweiße hab ich auch noch gutes low lvl equip welches ich gerne an euch weitergebe.
Es sollten wenn es geht je nach bedarf gruppen aufgemacht werden es würde denn A B und C geben

A= Diese Gruppe fängt ganz von vorne an also ohne hilfe bekommen aber wenn gewollt item unterstützung
B= Diese Gruppe ist eine Mischung aus A und C die sich gerne helfen lassen aber auch in der gruppe spielen wollen
C= Diese Gruppe wird ausschlieslich gezogen bekommt dabei keinerlei unterstützung bei equippen


Wenn jemand interrese hat schreibt es rein mit A B oder C und sagt bescheid.
Der Channel von den Leuten ist Buffed 
Wenn jemand ein Spiel erröffnet und er ist in A B oder C sollte er (wenn er will das andere mitmachen) das Spiel
BuffedA BuffedB oder BuffedC nennen mit dem pw Buffed
wenn ich mal nicht da sein sollte könnt ihr mich gerne im spiel kow1 pw kowkow aufsuchen ich bitte euch jedoch inständig dieses Spiel nicht selbst zu erröffnen da ich sonst in schwierigkeiten kommen kann 

also dann wollen wir mal die alten Zeiten aufleben lassen =)

Edit Alle meine Chars sind Nonladder und auch keine Profi bzw Hardcore Accounts


----------



## Nestril (5. Juli 2008)

Genial danke Lavalampe.


----------



## Rungor (5. Juli 2008)

spielt ihr eigentlich alle profi oder normal?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

hat jemand lust mit mir in der CE mod anzufangen ich hab zurzeit nen Necro am laufen wird Poison/Bone geskillt


----------



## Geige (5. Juli 2008)

ich hab heute mal angefangen
erster akt durch und mein necro ist auf lvl 16


----------



## Razyl (8. Juli 2008)

Hab irgendwie den Server bzw das Spiel "Buffed" nicht gefunden?


----------



## Fraze (8. Juli 2008)

hab zur zeit wieder einen hammadin lvl 33, wer lust hat mit mir baalruns auf normal zu machen kann sich ja per pm an mich wenden


----------



## Qwalle (8. Juli 2008)

wäre auch dabei


----------



## Razyl (8. Juli 2008)

Wäre immer noch sehr gerne dabei (besonders in gruppe c )
Jedoch antwortet keiner von euch per PM zurück?


----------



## Nakotix (8. Juli 2008)

weiß nicht sucht ihr noch? sind schon so viele^^ sonst würde ich mit nem barabr mitmachen^^


----------



## Tehodar (8. Juli 2008)

ich hab DII mal ausgelehnt und jetzt weiss niemadn mehr wo die schachtel und die CD is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wollt mal fragen ob man das spiel downloaden kann und wenn ja weiss wer ein guten link  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

suche noch leute für D2 mit der Mod CE  bin ein nekro wer bock hat bitte PM gibt dann alle weiteren infos


----------



## Magickevin (12. Juli 2008)

Sorry Leute ich war ne woche lang nicht da aber jetzt kann ich jedem weiterhelfen jedoch habe ich keine lust alleine im spiel Buffed zu sein daher bitte ich euch doch den Channel Beizutreten "Buffed"

Jeder der NICHT weiß wie man dorthin gelangt liest sich den rest des Postes durch

Also wenn man sich nun mit dem Char im Battle Net eingelogt hat sieht man unten rechts Buttons wie z.b Einklingen Spiel Erstellen etc dort geht man auf "Chat Starten"
Jetzt werden alles Eingelogten Spieler die in diesem Raum sind Angezeigt (Unten) dies ist aber erstmal unwichtig.
So dann ist ein Button wo draufsteht "Channels" dort einfach raufklicken und oben bei dem Namen "Buffed" eingeben (ohne "") wenn wer on ist wird dieser euch wieder unten angezeigt 

Ein kleiner Bnet Befehl der euch helfen wird ist der /f add Name des Charackters befehl damit könnt ihr einen Char auf eure Freundesliste packen und ihr seht wann er on geht und in welches spiel er sich einlogt

Wenn ihr z.b mich auf die Freundesliste rauftun wollt müsstet ihr folgenden Befehl eingeben:
/f add Deadly_Kevo 
wenn ihr im Spiel oder im Chat seit und ich ins battle net komme blinkt eine kleine Nachricht auf:
Deadly_Kevo [Accountname] hat soeben das Battle.Net betreten
Wenn ich denn auch noch auf ein Spiel Komme lest ihr
Deadly_Kevo [Accountname] hat sich in das Spiel [Name] Eingelogt 
Ist es allerdings ein Spiel mit Password steht:
Deady_Kevin [Accountname] Ist in einem Privaten Spiel (ich weiß jetzt nichtmehr ob da der name steht oder nur das  man in einem drin ist)

Hoffe mal ich konnte euch ein wenig helfen


----------



## Razyl (12. Juli 2008)

Ahso...
KK dann komm ich da heut nachmittag mal rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DontTouch (12. Juli 2008)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Also wenn man sich nun mit dem Char im Battle Net eingelogt hat sieht man unten rechts Buttons wie z.b Einklingen Spiel Erstellen etc dort geht man auf "Chat Starten"
> Jetzt werden alles Eingelogten Spieler die in diesem Raum sind Angezeigt (Unten) dies ist aber erstmal unwichtig.
> So dann ist ein Button wo draufsteht "Channels" dort einfach raufklicken und oben bei dem Namen "Buffed" eingeben (ohne "") wenn wer on ist wird dieser euch wieder unten angezeigt



Cool buffed channel *diablo start* XD hoffentlich hat wer OP XD

&#8364;dith meint: ahso, wenn wer mal bissle hilfe brauch meine Sorc is zzt 45 oder so einfach Dragon911 adden


----------



## Balyndar (13. Juli 2008)

cool eingener channel ^^ werde euch mal besuchen kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hoffe nur es sind auch mal ein paar leute da, würd wohl gern ne sorc neu anfangen, also vll findet sich ja ne grp, bis dahin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2008)

Hmm wenn soviele mitmachen wollten wo sind die dann?!
War bis jetzt mehrmals im Channe Buffed und nie war jemand da!!!


----------



## EnCeLiS (13. Juli 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm wenn soviele mitmachen wollten wo sind die dann?!
> War bis jetzt mehrmals im Channe Buffed und nie war jemand da!!!




Geht mir ähnlich : /
Find ich schade


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2008)

Hmm, habe grad einen Server gefunden, da ich jedoch neu angefangen habe (und immernoch überlege wen ich nehme xD) konnte ich nicht auf den Server da er auf Abtraum eingestellt war.........


----------



## Soulhunter (13. Juli 2008)

Ich wäre auch sofort dabei einfach pm an mich und ich bin sofort dabei klasse ist mir egal ich spiele alles sogar pala ^^


----------



## xartos (13. Juli 2008)

hier wär dabei, hab auch schon n paar high lvl chars aber ma so richtig durchzocken mitn paar anderen leuten klingt lustig


----------



## Xaregoth (13. Juli 2008)

könnt mich auch gerne adden...
Accountname: Canon
Gamename: Azurstorm

...bin eigentlich jeden Tag on, und ziehe auch gerne Leute um schnellstmöglich mit Highlevelchars Baalruns zu machen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (15. Juli 2008)

Ich denke mal das Leute irgendwie nie um die selbe Zeit on sind und auch nicht das prinzip verstehen.

Also wenn ihr mit der Community zocken wollt macht es so

Geht in denn Buffed Channel und wartet oder ihr macht ein Spiel mit dem Namen Buffed auf Oder ihr schaut nach ob ich im 
kow1
kowkow
game drinne bin da dieser meistens auf hölle ist hab ich ja schon erzählt wie ihr mich auf die /f list bekommt


----------



## Cruhmee (17. Juli 2008)

jo bin auch wieder dabei.. whispert mich ruhig mal ingame an ^^ accname: goldensmoke1



lg


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juli 2008)

nochmal n aufruf an alle die mit der CE mod zocken wollen bitte PM an mich ich bin sofort dabei^^


----------



## Philominator (24. Juli 2008)

hab auch schon ne light soso auf 90 =)

könnte ascorbia adden wenn ihr wollt

besitze schon perf light eschutas, arach, cta usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

